# smoke vents..



## Marshal Chris (Jan 11, 2013)

Hello all,

Looking at taking the ICC Fire Inspector 2 Test.  A question posed was this:

Using a commodity Class III and having a S-1, Option 1, a building that is 240 feet x 480 feet ; Curtain board depth is 6 feet; and storage height is 30 feet. Answer the following: What is the total number of vents required?

A.  5

B.  6

C.  7

D.  8

I'm having difficulty of this, can anyone lend a hand in figuring this out?


----------



## cda (Jan 11, 2013)

Is there a problem with the question?

Sq ft is 115,200

Looks like the ratio is 1/75


----------



## AegisFPE (Jan 11, 2013)

My guess is they are asking about the number of vents per draft curtain area. So, with a 8,000SF/75=106.67SF total vent area per draft curtain area.

Then I guess you're supposed to assume the minimum size vent (4'x4') which would mean 106.67SF/16SF per vent=6.67 vents, so round up to 7 vents required.

Lucky thing it wasn't fill in the blank, I'd have gotten it wrong since the question was worded so poorly relative to the answer they wanted.


----------



## AegisFPE (Jan 11, 2013)

With as many assumptions as we had to make to get an answer of 7, an alternative answer could be 0!

Assume maximum area of 12,000SF storage in the building. Based on Option 1 in Table 2306.2, no vents are required.


----------



## cda (Jan 11, 2013)

AegisFPE said:
			
		

> My guess is they are asking about the number of vents per draft curtain area. So, with a 8,000SF/75=106.67SF total vent area per draft curtain area.Then I guess you're supposed to assume the minimum size vent (4'x4') which would mean 106.67SF/16SF per vent=6.67 vents, so round up to 7 vents required.
> 
> Lucky thing it wasn't fill in the blank, I'd have gotten it wrong since the question was worded so poorly relative to the answer they wanted.


Very good

Not a math type person


----------



## Oldfieldguy (Jan 12, 2013)

Based on the building area, storage height and commodity classification, IFC Table 2306.2 doesn't require draft curtains for high-piled combustible storage. Just one more problem with this question.


----------



## cda (Jan 12, 2013)

Oldfieldguy said:
			
		

> Based on the building area, storage height and commodity classification, IFC Table 2306.2 doesn't require draft curtains for high-piled combustible storage. Just one more problem with this question.


Correct again, did not read all the way across


----------



## Marshal Chris (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you!  Their answer was 7 and I didn't know how they had arrived at that! Thanks again!



			
				AegisFPE said:
			
		

> My guess is they are asking about the number of vents per draft curtain area. So, with a 8,000SF/75=106.67SF total vent area per draft curtain area.Then I guess you're supposed to assume the minimum size vent (4'x4') which would mean 106.67SF/16SF per vent=6.67 vents, so round up to 7 vents required.
> 
> Lucky thing it wasn't fill in the blank, I'd have gotten it wrong since the question was worded so poorly relative to the answer they wanted.


----------



## cda (Jan 13, 2013)

Marshal Chris said:
			
		

> Thank you!  Their answer was 7 and I didn't know how they had arrived at that! Thanks again!


Where did the question come from???

Icc test

Another study guide??

???


----------



## Marshal Chris (Jan 15, 2013)

I googled ICC fire inspector 2 test.  I think the one i was looknig at was for north carolina.  I was looking at questions to guage my readiness.


----------



## cda (Jan 15, 2013)

Marshal Chris said:
			
		

> I googled ICC fire inspector 2 test.  I think the one i was looknig at was for north carolina.  I was looking at questions to guage my readiness.


Sounds like you are ready;;; answer E to all questions

E. question does not make any sense


----------



## cda (Jan 15, 2013)

North Carolina Fire Marshal's Association - Practice Code Exams


----------



## Marshal Chris (Jan 23, 2013)

FWIW, I passed the Fire Inspector 2 Test.. And I'm glad thats over!  haha


----------



## cda (Jan 23, 2013)

and you thought icc gave hard and misleading tests


----------

